# new us cutter called laser eye cutter.



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

new us cutter called laser point! for contuor cutting ,i just purchased one
for $305.00 +90 shipped, about 20 min ago ,heres the info they been on ebay
for 3 days now get them before price goes up good luck.




LaserPoint 24 -25" Vinyl Cutter/Cutting Plotter w/Stand - (eBay item 270179698981 end time Oct-26-07 20:31:16 PDT)


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

does it cut transfes like the roland does by reading the registration marks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I have a copam 2500 and if this cutter, which I am sure it is as good as the copam, then this will make a huge impact in the market place and maybe bring prices down a bit,, I don't need the contour cutting but if I did and know what I know about their cutters I would not hesitate to buy this machine. all I got to say is wow thats less than I paid for my copam..

R.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

It's hard to say from the eBay description, but it sounds like one of the lasers features is to compensate for drift on long cuts like vehicle graphics. There is some mention of contour cutting on their forum, but they also mention in a post made today that the software for that feature is not available yet.


It would be great if a $400 cutter would contour cut transfers. We'll have to wait for Bob's review I guess.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

agree with Ross...the post does say the contour cutting will not be available until a *future* software update...does not say when. I also note that this cutter is not listed on the US Cutter website.

Bob you will have to update us when you get the cutter and when you get the updated software...sounds like a pretty decent price


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw this cutter a few days ago on Ebay and was very interested. However, when I contacted Ken @ US Cutter it sounded as though they weren't really prepared for the introduction of this machine. They didn't quite know what it's capabilities are, and the software is not yet available to enable the laser alignment feature. 

My concerns are: When will the software to allow contour cuts be available? Is the cutter able to cut thick flock vinyl in a contour fashion? Is the laser system a true contour feature, or simply a way to align the vinyl in the cutter? I could have purchased one fairly cheaply when it first appeared, but I had too many questions yet to be answered.


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

I bought one of these before the price started to go up paid 302.77 + 90.00 shipping, the last one sold was 405.00. Contacted the software company and they said software is completed and just cleaning it up but should be out in two weeks. So I will play with it and keep you posted. I have two other cutters. I,m retired and just a hobby .


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I emailed them and here is the response I received today.

"Yes, all of our cutters will work with Flexi. Yes, it includes the stand and catch bag. It is not contour cutting using an optical eye like the Roland, yet it is set up in the software, and then the laser reads the pre determined reg marks that were setup with the software. It will probably be a matter of a few weeks before the software is ready, not months or years...."

I replied for clarification... I'll let you know what I hear...
that is if you'll let me have the next auction win 

Bill


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

MY RESPONSE WAS ALMOST THE SAME. he said its not like the roland and does not read printed register marks it has them built in the software     
i just bought the roland instead.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

OK, I see how it works now. You print a registration mark on the transfer. When you load the transfer into the potter, you manually align the registration mark to the fixed laser dot. It is not automatic registration mark sensing, but rather a more accurate way of manually registering the transfer. I'm eager to find out how well it works.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

well that doesnt sound to bad... I could go for that concept. hmmmm

course I'm the guy who insists on Manual locking hubs in a 4 wheel drive too


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Still unclear as to what THEIR software has to do with it. If it is just a manual registration system, then any software should work. If you have to use their software to both print and cut, there could be some quality issues. The software will be VERY basic and probably won't print the best quality.

Having used their SignCut program, personally, I wouldn't buy the cutter if I HAD to use their software.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

FYI Ross, Signcut is NOT THEIR software. It is just software that used to come with their machines. Now I believe they offer sign blazer.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

"You print a registration mark on the transfer. When you load the transfer into the potter, you manually align the registration mark to the fixed laser dot."

To me it seems this might be a problem. If I'm interpreting this correctly, you cannot ensure that the cut will be accurate, because the rotation of the vinyl around the registration mark would affect the cut. For example you could feed the vinyl inaccurately (at say a 3% or 5% drift angle by mistake), but the laser dot would still be keyed to the registration. What you see in software wouldn't necessarily be cut the same, if I'm interpreting this correctly. Multiple registration marks (ala Roland) would seem to eliminate this, but would mean moving the vinyl so that the laser reads the registration marks as lined up properly. I don't know if the software will incorporate multiple registration marks, but it's still something of a pain to try to align multiple marks.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

But it does come free with their machines. Hopefully they their new software will be better.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones I use sign cut and have had no problems with it,, R.


----------



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

I ran across this cutter today myself and have been trying to do my homework on cutters and heat presses to add to our screen printing biz. I wasn't sure about it. Looks may be deceiving, but the copam looks a little more rugged than this one. It also looks like the copam has the dual rollers on the stand where you can just lay your material roll, whereas the laser version looks like it has a spindle in the back that you have to load the material on to? Not sure. I may be totally wrong.

So to you guys that have these, how are you liking it? Is it working well for you?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

plan b said:


> I guess I am one of the lucky ones I use sign cut and have had no problems with it,, R.


Depends on what you're used to. The difference between SignCut and Flexi is like the difference between MS Paint and PhotoShop.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ross,, yep I understand the difference in software and you are probaly correct on this one,, I have seen the flexi and it seems to be the BMW of software ,, but I don't cut any signs so nothing big,,, thats why signcut does ok for me I design in corel drawx3 and send it over,, so no biggy

R.


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry Bil I hope you won another bid. The software company that is setting up the software are good at answering questions, Sign Software, Vinyl Cutters, Large Format Printing, SignBlazer, HotShot, Omega, Newstar


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow! this is nice... with registration mark, i have copcam 2500 and its great and top machine. Please update us if you got a good cut with the registation mark...goodluck


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

ok... who let me win that one 

now we'll see...


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW you win. Happy to hear that , I should of looked closer at the shipping it is coming nov, 07 ground fed ex takes a long time. If you wnt click on the link I posted send them a E-Mail and ask how long for the software I dont want to keep bugging them thanks.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

The software that is included with our cutters is SignBlazer elements. The company is working on providing a software update, and I can't say when it will be available, but we are expecting it soon. I would suggest that most people hold off on purchasing the cutter until we have software update available. Once we do have the software update available, we will probably raise the pricing on the machines, so if you are not affraid of a little uncertainty, now is the time to buy.

The intended functionality of the software is to allow you to manually line up the laser on multiple registration marks (one at a time). By doing so, you are in effect telling the computer the exact coordinates of the registration marks which will allow the software to do skew (and maybe scale) correction (depending on whether we use a two or three registration mark system). In any case, I don't want to make any promises until we see the software, but we intend for this to be a very accurate system for cutting registration marks.



go10go4 said:


> "You print a registration mark on the transfer. When you load the transfer into the potter, you manually align the registration mark to the fixed laser dot."
> 
> To me it seems this might be a problem. If I'm interpreting this correctly, you cannot ensure that the cut will be accurate, because the rotation of the vinyl around the registration mark would affect the cut. For example you could feed the vinyl inaccurately (at say a 3% or 5% drift angle by mistake), but the laser dot would still be keyed to the registration. What you see in software wouldn't necessarily be cut the same, if I'm interpreting this correctly. Multiple registration marks (ala Roland) would seem to eliminate this, but would mean moving the vinyl so that the laser reads the registration marks as lined up properly. I don't know if the software will incorporate multiple registration marks, but it's still something of a pain to try to align multiple marks.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

All our machines with stands come with two rollers where you lay the material. The Copam has an unusual design that is of little advantage in real use. I would say that the advantage is that you could use a very heavy roll on the Copam (probably 50 lbs+), but I don't see why you ever would - it is just overbuilt like the rest of the machine....



tryplecrown said:


> I ran across this cutter today myself and have been trying to do my homework on cutters and heat presses to add to our screen printing biz. I wasn't sure about it. Looks may be deceiving, but the copam looks a little more rugged than this one. It also looks like the copam has the dual rollers on the stand where you can just lay your material roll, whereas the laser version looks like it has a spindle in the back that you have to load the material on to? Not sure. I may be totally wrong.
> 
> So to you guys that have these, how are you liking it? Is it working well for you?


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that we no longer include SignCut as our default software. Instead we include SignBlazer Elements, which some of our users prefer over flexi. You can download a demo from here:

http://blazertech.net/downloads/elements/USCutter/SBEforUSCutterSetup.exe



plan b said:


> Ross,, yep I understand the difference in software and you are probaly correct on this one,, I have seen the flexi and it seems to be the BMW of software ,, but I don't cut any signs so nothing big,,, thats why signcut does ok for me I design in corel drawx3 and send it over,, so no biggy
> 
> R.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

uscutter said:


> The intended functionality of the software is to allow you to manually line up the laser on multiple registration marks (one at a time). By doing so, you are in effect telling the computer the exact coordinates of the registration marks which will allow the software to do skew (and maybe scale) correction (depending on whether we use a two or three registration mark system). In any case, I don't want to make any promises until we see the software, but we intend for this to be a very accurate system for cutting registration marks.


IMO you'll need at least three registration marks for a good contour cut, and even more for the most accurate cut (also depending on the size of the piece of vinyl you want to cut).
I'm just wondering how good/accurate a manually line up will work with this...
What type of registration mark will the software need to _read_, and how big? In my imagination it could only work if the reg marks are not bigger than the dot projected by the laser, know what I mean?


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would think manual registration would be quite tricky. The problem - keeping the original mark on target while moving the vinyl to line up marks 2, 3, whatever. Then, keeping 1 and 2 on cue while lining up number 3. I have a difficult time envisioning how this would work w/o a lot of hassle for the user. Hopefully, I'm wrong and it turns out to be easy. I guess a lot depends on the software and how well it coordinates the screen shot with the vinyl registration.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

go10go4 said:


> I would think manual registration would be quite tricky. The problem - keeping the original mark on target while moving the vinyl to line up marks 2, 3, whatever.


Unless you move the laser, not the vinyl. For instance, jog laser to reg mark, press button to mark location...and repeat for the other marks. They are not giving up much info on how that feature works, that's for sure.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I received my laserpoint today and after some hassle putting together the stand I am attempting to install the SignBlazer software.
I took lots of pics and plan on a write up as soon as I can get past the hurdle of the fact that SB has no option for choosing which driver to use. I chose one that was recommended by a user on the uscutter forums. Now I have to figure out how to communicate with the plotter. The extremely limited install instruction referrance a refine cutter. absolutely no help with setting up with the laserpoint.
A call to uscutter (dutring business hours) resulted in "voice mail non functional) no other option to speak with a real person.
I'm trying the USB cable and have installed the driver properly but the instructions say to match the baud rate with the cutter giving instructions on how to check the cutters baud - but it doesnt match the cutters menu which in fact offers no baud rate information.
5 hours later I have not been able to get the cutter operational with Signblazer.

Another note on Signblazer:
your allowed to install it on ONE PC. It's my understanding that if you install on another pc the first pc will become unoperational?

I do a lot of designing on my laptop in the evening on the couch with the family but cut with the pc on the desk and this simply bites!
Good thing I have Flexi 8.

I'll be plugging along over the weekend and hopefully will post a review and instructions for setting up the stand.
hint: one hole was NOT threaded for the cross brace 
and if your not careful you'll put it together backwards.

I CAN see how the laser would help with contour cutting however.

I'll get back to you soon.

Bill


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had same problem with usb, I found that everything was going to my robo which is on usb. After spending hours with it I took the serial plug out and hooked it up went to sign blazer and settings used comm1 and creative cut p24 works perfect this way. I also have been calling them for 3 days. want to know if this way is ok or you need to use usb I also E-Mail them no reply.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

The best way to get someone at US Cutter is on their forums. Ken, their moderator, works at US Cutter and monitors the inquiries on a daily basis. There are also others who are very helpful and have lots of info. on the types of issues you have raised. Check our the forum:

USCutter Forum - Index


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I did get them on the phone and they said to hook it up with the serial the way I did was fine.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

any updates on the operation of the plotter? also any current updates to software yet? hope those of you who bought one can reply with some input on the machine


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

Plotter works fine. Software still waiting for the upgrade ??? maybe someone with Flexi can tell you more.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

We are working with the software developers on some final revisions. The biggest problems stems from the fact that the software developers are getting perfect results, while our cuts are scaling a bit smaller than the should. I expect that we will be able to release beta software soon. I am sorry that I am not giving a more definitive date, but I expected to be at this point a month and a half ago; such is the nature of software development cycles.... 

To answer some questions, this method of contour cutting functions by having the user jog the laser to the registration marks. Once the material (to be cut) is loaded in the cutter, the entire alignment process is done via software / and keyboard or mouse. This method corrects for misalignment (skew) of the image using the software. Only two registration marks should be necessary as long as the sizing of both the printer and the cutter are accurate (1 mark is necessary for position, 2nd mark is necessary for skew, 3rd mark could be used for scale, but it shouldn't be necessary as scale should be consistent across the cutter and the printer. Using this method, you should get very percise and accurate contour cutting capability.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

SignBlazer will have a specific driver for the LaserPoint on the next release. Until then, use the PCUT driver....

Sorry about not reaching us via the phone. We have 2 land lines plus 2 VOIP lines all on a phone system. If the 2 land lines are in use and a 3rd person calls in, our legacy voice mail from the phone company answers. I am sorry that it has not been resolved. We are moving to a bigger warehouse next month, and we will address phone capacity issues at that time.

And I admit, we could use better installation instructions - it is on our to do list.



patchmaster said:


> I received my laserpoint today and after some hassle putting together the stand I am attempting to install the SignBlazer software.
> I took lots of pics and plan on a write up as soon as I can get past the hurdle of the fact that SB has no option for choosing which driver to use. I chose one that was recommended by a user on the uscutter forums. Now I have to figure out how to communicate with the plotter. The extremely limited install instruction referrance a refine cutter. absolutely no help with setting up with the laserpoint.
> A call to uscutter (dutring business hours) resulted in "voice mail non functional) no other option to speak with a real person.
> I'm trying the USB cable and have installed the driver properly but the instructions say to match the baud rate with the cutter giving instructions on how to check the cutters baud - but it doesnt match the cutters menu which in fact offers no baud rate information.
> ...


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

uscutter said:


> We are working with the software developers on some final revisions. The biggest problems stems from the fact that the software developers are getting perfect results, while our cuts are scaling a bit smaller than the should. I expect that we will be able to release beta software soon. I am sorry that I am not giving a more definitive date, but I expected to be at this point a month and a half ago; such is the nature of software development cycles....
> 
> To answer some questions, this method of contour cutting functions by having the user jog the laser to the registration marks. Once the material (to be cut) is loaded in the cutter, the entire alignment process is done via software / and keyboard or mouse. This method corrects for misalignment (skew) of the image using the software. Only two registration marks should be necessary as long as the sizing of both the printer and the cutter are accurate (1 mark is necessary for position, 2nd mark is necessary for skew, 3rd mark could be used for scale, but it shouldn't be necessary as scale should be consistent across the cutter and the printer. Using this method, you should get very percise and accurate contour cutting capability.


_*thank you for the response "uscutter" ...please post to this forum thread when any news breaks on the updates to software, driver an installation instructions. i am sure their is quite a few members watching this thread for information on the laser plotter before they make the purchase. thank you in advance for your updates to this thread...*_​


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

any user input on the laserpoint by uscutter??? looking to purchase this plotter but i have concerns on software updates... seems to be taking a long time to update the driver, instruction manual and actual laser point software issues. *any updated user input would be greatly appreciated*. thank you!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Well, I've had mine foe a while now and have cut several decals.

I cut a gang of single layer decals that where 1.5x.75 an where quite intricate. Seems the wife had an epiphany about creating personalizing the blue Christmas ornaments with orange decals - they look great !!
I was happy to ablige seeing as though we have a DENVER BRONCOS tree this year 
I blazed along just fine with not grief at all.

I just finished a 23"x40" 4 layer decal just yesterday, and again - no problems. I was a little worried about some USB issues I have read about but I didn't experience any problems at all.

I think next time i'll speed up the cut with the larger files, it seemed to cut a little slow and kinda made a goaning noise when it slowed waaaay down but I think this is a vibration issue.

I purchased this to get me started and plan on doing shirts soon so I am still waiting on the upgrade.

One note to new owners. after you place your vinyl in the cutter be sure to manually feed the length of vinyl you intend to use through the machine and watch the marks on the ruler for drift. Adjust your vinyl accordingly. Then cut after it tracks straight.
I've had really good luck with tracking so far, but I've only cut up to 40" long at this point.

I'm cutting some more this weekend and don't think I'll have any problems, at this point I'm pretty confident with my LaserPoint.

Each decal I cut makes the cutter that much cheaper 

Bill


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

This budget cutter came with a couple headaches..you just had to play with a couple settings, before getting it to cut properly. I think better setup instructions w/ pictures would help. Currently using flexi and the cuts are not complete..like the O's are not completely cut. I don't see the offset adjustments, I guess I'll have to continue playing with it.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

For offset go to the "cutter" mode. Then go to "setup". The dialog box will come up showing offset about 1/2 way down on the right side. Change this to .25 mm and see if that helps.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

k, thanks for a response. i do appreciate it. I will post once I have tested it. Are you referring to the flexi software or the plotter itself?
thanks


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys, my _graphtec_ 48" cutter came with a lot of hassles... At least the US Cutter folks included a nice PRINTED "how to put things together" manual... And it took about four months before I was able to get an SAI program to print/cut with the thing...

Guys, I'm interested in the thing for a #2 decal machine - probably for either a different thickness of material or lammed material. What kinda blades does it use? I've grown tired of swapping them in the Graphtec...

Also, does this new signblazer software use a dongle, or what? I've got the Signcut with my Refine, and the problem is that I wanna take the thing on the road with me...

While I haven't used my Refine a great deal, I'm pretty happy with the overall quality. Not looking for huge/speed - just "does it work?"


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't see the "cutter" mode. Then go to "setup"...anyone?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

bogie said:


> Guys, my _graphtec_ 48" cutter came with a lot of hassles... At least the US Cutter folks included a nice PRINTED "how to put things together" manual... And it took about four months before I was able to get an SAI program to print/cut with the thing...
> 
> Guys, I'm interested in the thing for a #2 decal machine - probably for either a different thickness of material or lammed material. What kinda blades does it use? I've grown tired of swapping them in the Graphtec...
> 
> ...


The US Cutter LaserPoint comes with SignBlazer Elements. no dongle.
However, you get ONE license for ONE machine. So, if your going on the road with it make sure SB is installed on the PC or laptop you intend on using with the cutter. Their registration process is a bit clunky in that when/if your computer dies and you re-install you have to contact US Cutter for a new registration #. you also cant install SB on one machine to design then send to another pc for cutting. that is TWO licenses.

SB Elements is a crippled version of the higher end SB but still very much workable.
ALSO, the SB software will, hopefully !! , be updated to allow the use of the laser for manual contour cutting. They promised weeks when I purchsed mine but.... nothing as of yet.

All in all a great machine. i've cut 1/2 inch decals to a large 4 layer (23X40) decal with absolutely no problems.
The Oracal 651 cuts and weeds like a dream off the LaserPoint.
mine came with three Roland blades by the way.

The biggest gripe I have is with the instructions and the stand.
the Stand is a bear to assemble without instructions and one of my screw holes for the cross member was completely unthreaded so one less screw holding my stand together.

tracking is good. I haven't cut anything larger than 40" though

Bill


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think its going to be neat to see if they can pull this off(contour cut option) however it looks like they would take the time to re-write the instructions, I think they sell a ton of cutters, I own a copam and the instructions are a bit to be desired,good cutter though.

R.


----------



## imburne (Nov 16, 2007)

Great thread so far. I am trying to keep costs low so this is what I will be purchasing soon. Anyone have any pictures of cuts they would like to post up?


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

*Thank you for everybody’s continued input on the laserpoint plotter...Below is the current software update page. As far as corrections and updates to the instruction manual and assembly of the machine is yet to be seen...Continued input on how the software works with contour cutting would be greatly appreciated...Thank you and happy New Year!*


SOFTWARE UPDATE FOR LASERPOINT PLOTTER


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks to forum member _Decalxpress_ we have a update to the stand instructions in flash format. Click here for detailed instructions on laserpoint stand assembly.

*THANK YOU DECALXPRESS!*


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You know I think US Cutters realies on their forum for instructions,, I mean how easy is simple instructions?? What is done here on this forum is a tribute to our members caring about others!!

R.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

patchmaster said:


> The US Cutter LaserPoint comes with SignBlazer Elements. no dongle.
> 
> Bill



No dongle .... that alone makes it worth considering.

I have a real dislike for dongles and do not / will not, own any software or hardware that requires a dongle. 

I am dongle free and will remain that way.

All the best to everyone in the new year !

Bob


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

oldkush said:


> No dongle .... that alone makes it worth considering.
> 
> I have a real dislike for dongles and do not / will not, own any software or hardware that requires a dongle.
> 
> ...


 
I agree.. i lost a hasp key to lxi singmaking software and it cost me $$$... 
DUPLICATING HASP KEYS AND DONGLES


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the laserpoint 24 and so far, I am not too happy with the machine. I was able to get the drivers to work with the signblazer elements and flexi v7.6. I use illustrator cs3 for my eps images. At first the images imported perfectly and after a few weeks, I had some importing issues, where the images would not load at all. I am still toying with the software itself at the moment. I am not a complete noobie, because I had previously owned a Roland Stika 15. 
Understanding the price was a nice incentive to buy, I am not sure my headache is worth it. The cuts on this laserpoint are almost awful at times. The O's are not completing and sometimes it overcuts a small line. I am debating to return this item. I really don't want to though. I have adjusted the offset in sign blazer and I don't see much help with the .25mm. If its something else I am doing wrong, please chime.
But overall I am not recommending anyone to purchase the machine.
thanks-


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

sk8ter4life said:


> I have the laserpoint 24 and so far, I am not too happy with the machine. I was able to get the drivers to work with the signblazer elements and flexi v7.6. I use illustrator cs3 for my eps images. At first the images imported perfectly and after a few weeks, I had some importing issues, where the images would not load at all. I am still toying with the software itself at the moment. I am not a complete noobie, because I had previously owned a Roland Stika 15.
> Understanding the price was a nice incentive to buy, I am not sure my headache is worth it. The cuts on this laserpoint are almost awful at times. The O's are not completing and sometimes it overcuts a small line. I am debating to return this item. I really don't want to though. I have adjusted the offset in sign blazer and I don't see much help with the .25mm. If its something else I am doing wrong, please chime.
> But overall I am not recommending anyone to purchase the machine.
> thanks-


contact jerry bonham at signblazer, he is a pro at the signblazer site and will be able to help with the software problems and possibly the offset issue. contact him at [email protected]


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sk8ter4life,,, there should be a setting for overcut in your program,, adjust that until it cuts correctly,, that should do it,, I am not really familiar with that program but it sounds like on the image its not converting to vector form and thats why it does what it does.. if that made sense duh.. This does not sound like a cutter problem but rather software.

R.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

sk8ter4life said:


> ..I was able to get the drivers to work with the signblazer elements and flexi v7.6. I use illustrator cs3 for my eps images. *At first the images imported perfectly and after a few weeks, I had some importing issues, where the images would not load at all. *I am still toying with the software itself at the moment. I am not a complete noobie, because I had previously owned a Roland Stika 15....


Is it possible the difference between successful and unsuccessful importing could be the result of other software or RAM issues on your computer?

Unless you loaded SignBlazer upgrades in the interim?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

More like ram issue it sounds like.

R.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

plan b said:


> More like ram issue it sounds like.
> 
> R.


i was thinking the same thing but....
sk8ter4life stated he was using cs3..that program requires a minimum of 1 gig of ram to start...or even install.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

From what I,m reading on these posts, if one goes for this cutter one would need to be an expert on chinese puzzles. have a drill for the missing holes, and a sledge hammer to fit the bolts in.

IMHO I think that these cutters must be the latest brainwave of Fred and Barney Flintstones.

I,m sorry if I might have offended someone, but as it,s the new Year and with a few glasses of wine in me I got it out of my chest.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it has been many weeks since it was announced and that a software package would be released 'shortly' that would allow contur cutting....so far not much coming out...I wonder IF and WHEN the software will be released. I would hope soon as this could fill a need for some members..

Until the software is released, I think I would put my purchase on hold


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

The update has been out:

From New Page 2:
Release 6.0.21 12Dec2007:
Added - support for USCutter LaserPoint Cutter.
CD Image - ISO CD image.
SIGNBLAZER6.iso 184mb

FULL Install: 20Dec2007
SBEforUSCutterSetup.exe 34mb 

For some reason it hasn't been highly publicized.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

good news that it is out...anyone using it?


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> good news that it is out...anyone using it?


well i have been using the signblazer software today and can not seem to find an updated signblazer elements instruction manual update for contour cutting around objects using the new laser eye...i am browsing through all the tools offered by signblazer elements and i have to say its a decent piece of software..but still don't see any option to use the laser eye to contour cut. maybe im missing something? anyone care to help? the plotter shipped with the current updated version of 6.0.21


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

bit_surfer said:


> i was thinking the same thing but....
> sk8ter4life stated he was using cs3..that program requires a minimum of 1 gig of ram to start...or even install.


I have 2gb of ram on a winxp sp2 system.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bit,

Try this on for size. Jerry is the software developed for SignBlazer. Perhaps it will help.

contour cutting not working


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bit,

Check out the SB forum also for lots of help:

SignBlazer Forum - Index

Jerry and Bruce are the main men at SB. They will help any way they can. They always patrol the forums at SB and US Cutter to make sure end-users don't have problems go unresolved. They do a super job.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

go10go4 said:


> Bit,
> 
> Check out the SB forum also for lots of help:
> 
> ...


*thank you go10go4 *


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

news on the signblazer front is jerry and bruce are going to make some videos on using the laserpoint functions in the near future. for now we have this tutorial that has been posted on uscutter forums. the tutorial shows how to contour cut with signblazer version 6.0.21 the latest for the laserpoint plotter.


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have the laser point I had it all set up then my harddrive crashed. I now have done everything over on my backup. Watched Jerry's movie found my mistakes, followed the movie and bingo. I have been printing and cutting all day on 81/2 by 11 paper practicing. Well guess what it works great much better then the small one I have. It is very easy to line up and print so far I'm very happy with it. Friday I will go to my R1800 printer and do larger ones. Jerry at signblazer and Ken at us cutter are great and don't think you will get better help and service then these Guys offer.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

plan b said:


> Sk8ter4life,,, there should be a setting for overcut in your program,, adjust that until it cuts correctly,, that should do it,, I am not really familiar with that program but it sounds like on the image its not converting to vector form and thats why it does what it does.. if that made sense duh.. This does not sound like a cutter problem but rather software.
> 
> R.


all my images are in vector, eps format. illustrator cs3


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sk8ter4life, first you have to see if you need a plugin from the cutt software for cs3, but I think its the overcut setting in the cutter software.

R


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Will this cutter cut twill and other materials used for lettering on shirts?


----------



## Bruce_SignBlazer (Jan 9, 2008)

You can find more instructions at: Instructions on Contour Cutting with Video


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

dont know if eveyone saw this so i am posting it instructions and video's on laser eye cutter.


Instructions on Contour Cutting with Video


----------

